# تركيب الشبابيك والابواب الالومينتال مع طريق العروبة



## فرى مسوقة (1 فبراير 2020)

اقل الاسعار لتركيب الشبابيك والابواب الالومينتال مع طريق العروبة 0566144044




تعتبر شبابيك الوميتال من أهم القطع الديكورية في أي غرفة أو ممر، كما يمكنك تنسيق الوان واشكال شبابيك الوميتال مع باقي أثاث الغرفة،و تشتهر شبابيك الوميتال بعدة مميزات منها، قدرتها على منع الأصوات الخارجية ومنع الأتربة، فضلا عن سهولة تنظيفها، وقدرتها على عزل الحرارة الخارجية عن درجة البرودة الداخلية في شبابيك الوميتال دبل جلاس.
تتعدد اشكال شبابيك الوميتال، وفقا لقطاعات الالوميتال المستخدمة في صناعتها، وأنواع الزجاج المستخدمة فيها، ومن أشهر قطاعات الالوميتال المستخدمة في الأسواق ا:
قطاع الوميتال جامبو جرار، قطاع الوميتال تانجو جرار، قطاع الوميتال p.s 9600 جرار، قطاع الوميتال p.s 6600 جرار، قطاع الوميتال p.s 5600 مفصلي، قطاع سوناتا 45 SH مفصلي، قطاع سامبا 40 SP مفصلي،قطاع الوميتال السعد جرار،قطاع الوميتال السعد مفصلي، قطاع الوميتال p.s 6600 جرار، قطاع الوميتال p.s 5600 مفصلي.
شبابيك الوميتال 2019

شباك الوميتال جرار، هو شباك مكون من ضلفتين ، وعند الفتح تنزلق إحداهما على الأخرى، ويوجد أشكال منه مكونة من ثلاث ضلف، أو أربع ضلف، أو ست ضلف، ويتميز هذا الشكل من اشكال شبابيك الوميتال بمظهره الأنيق، وأنه لا يستهلك مساحة كبيرة في الغرفة، ولكن عيبه الوحيد هو أن هذا الشكل لا يفتح بالكامل ولكن يفتح نصفه فقط.



تركيب صحى الشارقة و  ترميم فلل الشارقة  و ترميمات الفلل فى الشارقة و ترميم منازل بالشارقة 
ترميمات المنازل بالشارقة  و شركات صيانة المباني فى الشارقة و ترميم واجهات المبانى الشارقة و شركات مقاولات في الشارقة و شركات صيانة المنازل فى الشارقة




هنتعرف اليوم على شئ مهم جدا داخل كل بيت وهو النوافذ او الشبابيك , طبعا كل شقة او منزل او العيادات والمكاتب والشركات بيكون فيها اكثر من شباك سواء فى غرف النوم او المطابخ او الحمامات او غرف المكتب , لذلك بنهتم جدا فى قسم الديكور والاثاث بكل ما يحتويه البيت العصرى وفن الديكور الحديث , ولذلك نقدم لكم احدث اشكال شبابيك الوميتال مودرن وبالوان عصرية وتناسب جميع الغرف داخل منزلك , الاختيار عادة بيكون صعب فى النوافذ سواء كانت مستطيلة او دائرية او جرار وكمان الالوان بتسبب حيرة لاننا عايزينها تناسب الالوان الدهانات الخاصة بالغرفة , ولذلك العرض اللى بنقدمه متنوعه وبيضم تشكيلة رائعة من اشكال النوافذ ( الشبابيك ) الالوميتال الجديدة وبالالوان غاية فى الشياكة والجمال , باذن الله هتعجبكم جدا لما تشوفوها , اترككم الان مع هذا الكتالوج وفى انتظار ارائكم 



– صور تصميمات شبابيك خشب للشقق والمنازل شبابيك مميزة في تصميمها حيث تتنوع مابين شبابيك دوران وشبابيك مستطيل ومربعات مميزة في …



لكل من يبحث عن احدث اشكال شبابيك الوميتال بتصميمات حديثة للمنزل سوف تشاهد مجموعة من اجمل صور شبابيك الوميتال حديثة وغاية في الروعه لكل غرف المنزل …



لكل من يبحث عن احدث اشكال شبابيك الوميتال بتصميمات حديثة للمنزل سوف تشاهد مجموعة من اجمل صور شبابيك الوميتال حديثة وغاية في الروعه لكل غرف المنزل وللمطابخ و الحمامات ايضا الى جانب الوان حديثة من شبابيك الالوميتال





 صيانة عامة الشارقة و شركات تشطيبات في الشارقة و عامل بلاستر الشارقة و شركات دهان في الشارقة و صباغ فى الشارقة و شركات اصباغ في الشارقة و صباغ رخيص فى الشارقة و دهان رخيص الشارقة و تركيب صحى بعجمان و شركات دهان في عجمان و صباغ فى عجمان








طرق تنظيف وتلميع الابواب الالوميتال







يفضل الكثير من المصريين استبدال ابواب الحمام الخشبية بابواب الوميتال، نظرا لما تحمله الابواب الالوميتال من مميزات أبرزها مقاومة الحرارة والرطوبة، وعدم التأثر بالعوامل الجوية، كما أن الابواب الالوميتال لا تحتاج لاعادة الطلاء كل فترة، واليوم تقدم لكم شركة طريق العروبة للخدمات المنزلية طريق تنظيف الالوميتال بمواد طبيعية، ونذكركم ان شركة طريق العروبة تقدم خدمة تركيب وصيانة الالوميتال في جميع الامارات ، و لطلب الخدمة اتصلوا على 0566144044



ترميمات الفلل فى عجمان و صباغ رخيص فى عجمان و ترميم منازل عجمان و ترميم واجهات المبانى عجمان










تنظيف الالوميتال







الحفاظ على بريق الابواب الالوميتال يحتاج لمجهود كبير، لانها سرعان ما تتعرض للأوساخ وينطفي بريقها، ولذلك تحتاج السيدات لتنظيف الابواب الالوميتال على الأقل مرة إسبوعيا، وتكون طريقة التنظيف كالتالي:



في البداية يتم التخلص من الأتربة المتراكمة على الابواب الالوميتال عن طريق قطعة قماش قطنية مبللة بالماء، وبعدها قومي بتجهيز خلطة تنظيف مكونة من كميات متساوية من الخل الأبيض وبيكربونات الصوديوم وعصير الليمون مع لتر ماء دافئ، وبعد مزج الخليط جيدا بللي اسفنجة بالخليط وافركي بها الابواب الالوميتال خاصتك من اعلى الى اسفل في حركات دائرية، وبعدها تخلصي من آثار خلطة التنظيف الموجودة على الابواب بواسطة قطعة قماش رطبة، وبعدها قومي بتجفيف الابواب الالوميتال بواسطة قطعة قماش نظيفة، وستلاحظين كيف عادت الابواب الالوميتال لامعة من جديد، ولن تترك خلطة التنظيف هذه أثار جيرية على الابواب.







شركات مقاولات في عجمان و شركات صيانة المباني فى عجمان و شركات مقاولات عجمان و شركات صيانة المنازل عجمان











نصائح هامة عند تنظيف الالوميتال









تجنبي استخدام سلك المواعين الخشن في تنظيف الابواب الالوميتال، لانه سيترك خدوش على الابواب، و سيفسد مظهرها.



تجنبي استخدام المنظفات الكيميائية في تنظيف الابواب الالوميتال، لأن ذلك سيترك بقع جيرية على الابواب.



يفضل ارتداء قفازات عند تنظيف الابواب الالوميتال، حتى لا تؤثر خلطة التنظيف على يديكي.



يمكنكم طلب خدمة تركيب وصيانة الالوميتال مباشرة من خلال موقعنا الالكترونى لخدمات الصيانة العامة المنزلية الموجود على جوجل ، وسيساعدكم الموقع على متابعة عروضنا المخفضة على خدماتها المنزلية بسهولة، ويوفر الموقع امكانية متابعة اوردارتكم بسهولة.





شركات صبغ في أبو ظبي و شركات دهانات في أبو ظبي و  صباغ رخبص في أبو ظبي و دهان رخيص في أبو ظبي و تركيب سيراميك راس الخيمة








للمزيد من الخدمات 




ط´ط±ظƒط© ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظˆط¨ط© 0566144044 - طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ط§ظƒط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظ‡ط§ظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طµط¨ط؛ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط±ط®ط§ظ… ظˆط¹ط²ظ„ ط§ط³ط·ط* ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط¹ط¬ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظپط¬ظٹط±ط© ظˆط§ط¨ظˆط¸ط¨ظ‰

​


----------

